# Happy whatever and a merry new year!



## Ban (Dec 23, 2017)

There's a good chance a lot of you won't be on the forum the coming days, due to christmas, new-years and all the other holidays, so I want to wish you all a happy whatever you would like to be happy about.


----------



## Orc Knight (Dec 23, 2017)

Happy holidays to everyone (you too Ban). May you be full (of food), merry (with or without spirits) and all that.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 23, 2017)

You all have a happy holiday now.


----------



## Rkcapps (Dec 23, 2017)

Merry Christmas to everyone and their families! My thoughts go out to those who've lost a loved one recently...


----------



## valiant12 (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Sheilawisz (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy Christmas everyone!

I hope that you will celebrate with family and friends, have a great time and if you have dangerous firecrackers for tonight like I do, please be careful with that! Oh, and it is my wish that you are going to receive very nice Christmas presents.

Enjoy a merry night and a peaceful Christmas day tomorrow =)


----------



## Devor (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2017)

Merry Christmas, scribes! It's snowing here and I'm so excited--we haven't had a white Christmas in a while!


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Dec 25, 2017)

We got some slushy snow here earlier too. That is uncommon in this area.


----------



## Tom (Dec 25, 2017)

We get snow all winter thanks to the Great Lakes, but every year around Christmas without fail it melts. Then a week later it snows again. Not only did it snow, we got a storm last night! Everything is plastered in snow.


----------



## Chessie2 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year's to my fellow Scribes! We got some snow in Sequim, Washington (boooooo) thought I was done with it but guess not! Anyway, blessings of hope and grace to everyone!


----------



## Svrtnsse (Dec 25, 2017)

...and I've finally gotten involved in an argument about whether Die Hard is a Christmas movie or not. My position is that you can't have an online Christmas unless someone has to tell everyone else it is.


----------



## Chessie2 (Dec 25, 2017)

I got a new pair of X-tra Tuffs for Christmas! YAY!!!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2017)

My top three gifts were film for my vintage Polaroid cameras, a lava lamp, and a new Wacom Intuos! The best moment of the day was when I got to see the look on my little brother's face when he unwrapped the illustrated edition of Harry Potter & the Sorcerer's Stone that I got him.


----------



## pmmg (Dec 26, 2017)

Svrtnsse said:


> ...and I've finally gotten involved in an argument about whether Die Hard is a Christmas movie or not. My position is that you can't have an online Christmas unless someone has to tell everyone else it is.



Of course it is not a Christmas movie, why would anyone think it was? Next they'll be saying pineapple belongs on Pizza. And wheat a crazy world that would be.

I don't do happy whatever, so Merry Christmas to all, though they day has already passed, I can make believe we are still in the twelve days of


----------



## Michael K. Eidson (Dec 26, 2017)

Hope everyone had a Happy Boxing Day! I was sick all day, but got to rest, so there is that.


----------

